# Yes or no?



## 40calmike (Apr 27, 2013)

I have the chance to get a new pk380 for $350. What do you guys think? Should I jump on it or look for something else?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Quick opinion,Buy Something else, there are some feeding issues,
read some reviews, make your own judgement.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I would say 350$ is about the average going price, maybe just a tad lower than the average around me, but a guy I work with has one and he says it is a natural pointing gun and his is quite reliable, alas it does like only certain kinds of ammo. I would like to have one.


----------



## 40calmike (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you both


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

berettatoter said:


> I would say 350$ is about the average going price, maybe just a tad lower than the average around me, but a guy I work with has one and he says it is a natural pointing gun and his is quite reliable, alas it does like only certain kinds of ammo. I would like to have one.


What happens when the wrong ammo is used?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

pic said:


> What happens when the wrong ammo is used?


He told me the main malfunction he has with ammo is a stove pipe type jam.


----------

